
Wi-Fi chip pushes 1.7Gbps over four streams using 802.11ac - jonbaer
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/05/wi-fi-chip-pushes-1-7gbps-over-four-streams-using-802-11ac-standard/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29
======
NatW
Too bad the new xbox has 802.11n. Seems like they're missing an opportunity
for a lower bill of materials.

~~~
ancarda
Unless 802.11ac has lower latency, I doubt any serious gamer is going to use
Wi-Fi. I've always found performance is far better on Ethernet. Since the Xbox
One has USB 3, maybe Microsoft could eventually make an adapter?

